# Some neat hair products!



## bluepisces (Oct 9, 2003)

Damn, girl- what did you do, stay up all night watching infomercials??


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2003)

Originally Posted by *bluepisces* 




Damn, girl- what did you do, stay up all night watching infomercials??







*LOL*


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 10, 2003)

Thank you so much for the info!!





Originally Posted by *mamato3cutekids* 

**Got roots? A 5 second fix- this touch up wand helps hide new growth in between dye jos.It's called colormark it's $20 and can be found @ www.colormarkpro.comit comes in 8 shades, that blend in and stay in until you shampoo them out!

HAIR STRAIGHTENERS

** Straightening your hair!- Redken vertical curl reducer takes about a half hour and costs $60-$90 8 1-800-733-5368

**$100 straighttothemaxx.com, results from testers say this is worth it!

**krems wet to dry ceramic iron $190 #866-570-2455 you do not need to dry your hair after the shower, this does it for you as well as straightening

(these are all from the october issue of glamour magazine)

HAIR SHINE

** Pipino Wash Away purifying Shampoo- $22 888-274-7466 leaves hair glossy!


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 10, 2003)

Eh- sometimes it works, depends on your base color. I have dark brown hair with caramel highlights, and when it grows out a lil, it looks pretty trendy/cool, if I do say so myself



Not such a shock to the eyes, ya know?

Now, 3 inches of black roots on a bleached platinum head is NOT so hip. I think that's a pretty universal opinion unless youre Shakira, but even then it's pushing it...


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 10, 2003)

Oh come on, when was the last time you saw someone as gorgeous as Faith Hill (same hair as you described) without some of her brown roots showing? It works on her! I think it's the starkness of black against pale blonde thats so tacky (ShakiraShakiraShakira).


----------



## bluepisces (Oct 10, 2003)

Was that obvious? See, my friends all tell me I'm too blunt, but I dont think so at all!! *halo sparkles brilliantly over 2 inches of roots*


----------



## Geek2 (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm going to get my hair cut next week too. I was going to cut it shorter at around my chin line....not sure though. I have the layered look now and just feel like I wanna chop it off.



I was looking at celebrity hairstyles last night on the internet to get some ideas. Not that I want a celebrity hairstyle. I don't I just wanna get some ideas but it's depressing to see the celebrities hair cuz it's always done so well since they can pay hundreds to get their hair done. I'm too cheap to pay for a color so I just do it myself. I used to be really blonde but after having my child I started going darker. Now my natural color is like the freeway. Yuck! I would like to get a weave done now though. I'm bored with the 1 haircolor look. I think a weave looks so much better and natural. Any suggestions for an ok (cheap) price stylist for color?





Originally Posted by *mamato3cutekids* 

Ok I'm going to get my hair done this week so I'll have to post a pic afterwards... hmm what should I do?????


----------

